# Need a pulley tensioner



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I haven't search much for this but I'm looking for the pulley tensioner, only the screw and the nut.
I called the dealer and they told me that I need it to buy the whole part (over $60)
Autoparts that I called, don't have it.

Where can I find this part?

Thanks


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Send a PM to Hardcore. What happened for you to need a pulley tensioner?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

A little bird told me that he busted it installing his UDP...


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *A little bird told me that he busted it installing his UDP...  *


You're damn right, I finished the install without it, the belt has the right tension, but still, I drove the car from the shop to the house and is been there since then. I'm loking for that sh**t so I can enjoy my new mod.

Thanks Slurppie, I'm going to send him a pm now.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Looks to me like it comes in pieces. Check your PM


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Still looking for the dawn screw and nut....
What does the tensioner do, other than tension the belt?

I tensioned the belt, having a friend pushing down in the little pulley  between the crank pulley and the alternator. Then I tighted the screw. 
I can drive like that, (no screw or nut  ) but I'm afraid that my belt will come out.

What do you think, is it save to drive like that?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *Still looking for the dawn screw and nut....
> What does the tensioner do, other than tension the belt?
> 
> I tensioned the belt, having a friend pushing down in the little pulley  between the crank pulley and the alternator. Then I tighted the screw.
> ...


 I got pieces comming for this, when they hit I'll take a look and see what's what.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *Still looking for the dawn screw and nut....
> What does the tensioner do, other than tension the belt?
> 
> I tensioned the belt, having a friend pushing down in the little pulley  between the crank pulley and the alternator. Then I tighted the screw.
> *


Can you get to the tensioner from above? My belts squeek a little, so I need a small adjustment.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Can you get to the tensioner from above? My belts squeek a little, so I need a small adjustment. *


For the one I broke, yes.
But for the one of the PS, no.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

OK, thanks

I saw the pics, but I couldn't tell from what angle they were taken.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *I got pieces comming for this, when they hit I'll take a look and see what's what. *


Thanks


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *Thanks *


 Well it came in, the only way to get the bolt is to buy the whole thing. The other dealer you talked to was right, I gave it a try though. $32.46 is what I'll sell it to you for if you can't find a better deal. Also it looks like a one application part. So I can't match anything up to it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

if i want to install my own UDP, what tools do i need. and who do i talk to for a complete write up???


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

totalycrazy said:


> *if i want to install my own UDP, what tools do i need. and who do i talk to for a complete write up??? *



You can go talk to rs20r2d2c3p0 or what ever his name is that did the install in 20min


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

rs20r2d2c3p0?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

totalycrazy said:


> *if i want to install my own UDP, what tools do i need. and who do i talk to for a complete write up??? *


I would not recomend you to install it yourself, if you don't have the tools, it is a hard. I did it and my st***d as* broke the tensioner, It have been about three weeks, that I haven't been able to drive my car because of this.


----------

